# Tie Die Effect Soap - What Do You Think?



## kazzii-x (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Lovelies, 
I Recently made this tie die effect soap. I was wondering what your thoughts were? Is there anything you like/dislike? Would you buy this? 
Thank you and kindest regards Kayleigh.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 7, 2014)

I love it! As for buying it, I would if I didn't know how to make one. But remember, a lot of people _*don't *_know how to do it. :grin:


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 7, 2014)

That would sell REALLY well in Portland, Oregon- lol! It is a gorgeous soap. I love the colors and technique. I think you could market that.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 9, 2014)

Bright and colorful -- always a fan of that type of soap.


----------



## kazzii-x (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you lovelies. Such kind comments . Its so great to experiment and come up with new ideas  X


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 10, 2014)

I think they are awesome.


----------



## seaside (Mar 20, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 20, 2014)

So colorful and lovely! I am sure it took you some time to make it.


----------

